

Tesla Model S "Will Be Faster Than A Porsche 911" - krashidov
http://autos.yahoo.com/news/tesla-motors-model-s-electric-sedan-will-be-faster-than-porsche-911.html

======
sghill
Really excited about the potential of the Model S and electric cars generally,
but a little disappointed to see this marketing angle. Carreras aren't exactly
known as supercars for their speed. It's a full second slower than everything
making the Wikipedia list of fastest production cars
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fastest_cars_by_acceler...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fastest_cars_by_acceleration))

------
sp332
Electric motors have the most torque right at 0 RPM, so their acceleration off
the line is much higher than an "equivalent" gas-burning engine.

